# Apple et android sont-ils en train de tuer le jeu vidéo ?



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais revenir sur un phénomène qui n'a pu échapper à personne: l'incroyable essor du marché applicatif aussi bien sur les plateformes iOS qu'android ces dernières années, et particulièrement de la manière dont elles ont introduit une nouvelle manière de jouer. 

Ayant été un joueur passioné durant mon adolescence, il me tardait d'avoir un iPhone pour renouer avec les expérience ms incroyables apportées par des jeux comme Zelda ocarina of Time, Mario Sunshine, GTA, golden sun, ou pour les plus connaisseurs Shadowgate ou Mother 3. 
Bref, j'arrive sur l'appstore, et la, c'est le drame. 

L'icône de ce mouvement que je qualifierai de "casualisation" du jeu vidéo (venant de casu, lui même issu de casual gamer, c'est à dire joueur occasionnel) est bien sur angry bird, qui a su devenir incontournable. Mais le mal est beaucoup plus profond que cela. Alors de quoi sont faits la plupart des jeux présents sur l'appstore ? De freemium, ces jeux qui n'ont de gratuits que l'apparence puisque le passage à la caisse est souvent obligatoire si l'on veut progresser. 

Quelques types de jeux connaissent un essor allant jusqu'à l'indigestion: les tower défense, les jeux de progression en 2D ou il s'agit d'affronter des hordes d'adversaires, et bien sur la simulation de gestion d'un village quelqu'il soit. Cette dernière catégorie est absolument sur représentée, à tel point que je ne serait pas surpris si Apple décidait de mettre des quotas sur l'appstore. Les Simpson, les schtroumpfs, jurassic parc, les plagiats de sim city, absolument tout à été décliné sur ce modèle de gestion d'une ville, auquel on aurait retiré absolument tout aspect stratégique puisqu'il suffit de suivre les instructions et pour ce faire d'avoir suffisamment de ressources. 

Alors que penser de ces nouveaux jeux qui ont attirés des nouveaux joueurs ? 
En dehors de l'aspect freemium que je considère en soi comme une abomination doublée d'une escroquerie (car cela influe sur mécaniques de jeu d'une manière totalement contraire à la créativité du gameplay) force est de constater la très faible diversité de jeux. En dehors de ces genre sur représentés, il est très difficile de trouver des jeux vraiment originaux sur l'appstore. 
On peut y ajouter les "running game" type temple run. 

Or, une pensée me hante souvent quand je visite l'appstore, un peu la même d'ailleurs que quand j'entend notre président parler: "quel gâchis !" . Tant de potentiel si mal exploité. 
Je me souviens de la présentation de la Nintendo DS en 2008, un écran tactile, c'était de la folie. Les développeurs n'ont eu de cesse de trouver des moyens créatifs de l'exploiter, rivalisant d'ingéniosité. Alors imaginez les possibilités sur des grands écrans tactiles comme ceux de nos iPhone ou de nos galaxy: des moteurs 3D puissants, des boutons personnalisables à souhaits, une expérience renforcée par le micro , l'APN, vous imaginez les possibilités vertigineuses en matière de jeux vidéos ? 
Et au lieu de ça, on à un AppStore aseptisé, uniformisé à souhait. 

Et le soucis est précisément la: en plus d'être des machines à fric, ces jeux n'offrent souvent qu'un gameplay ultra limité, au mieux basé sur les réflexes, au pire sur des ressources fictives, seule condition de notre avancée dans le jeu, bref, le degrés 0 de la créativité et de l'inventivité, pour des machines qui auraient tant à offrir. Il est loin le temps ou on bataillait pour faire sortir Link du temple de l'eau ! 

Mais le mal est encore plus profond. Ces nouveaux jeux comme je le disait, ont ouverts ce marché autrefois réservé au cercle restreint des adolescents et jeunes passionés (donc exigeants) a... Tout le monde. Il suffit de voir les notes les plus élevées de l'appstore, elles sont offertes à ces jeux mentionnés plus haut. 
La démocratisation n'est pas un mal en soi, mais dans ce ça précis elle a permit aux éditeurs, qui autrefois devaient se creuser la tête des années pour pondre un bon jeu qui retiendrait l'intérêt du joueur, de sortir à la chaîne des jeux copiés collés ne proposant plus aucun vrai challenge, beaucoup faisant passer angry birds pour un chef d'uvre de gameplay. 

Et cela va encore plus loin ! Entre maman qui brûle sa graisse sur wii fit, et Kevin qui casse du viet à call of duty, les jeux surexploitant ces mécaniques vendeuses (graphismes puissants, style cinématographique, difficulté quasi absente) sont les dignes frères de ces jeux sur smartphone, tant le public visé est à mon avis le même. 
Si la scène indépendante sur jeu vidéo à montré qu'il était encore aujourd'hui possible de développer des merveilles comme Limbo ou Braid, l'avenir même du jeu vidéo tel que nous l'avons connu jusque la me paraît mis en péril. 

Quel éditeur sera assez fou pour développer un nouvel Ocarina of Time, jeu retord et redoutablement intelligent qui demande un véritable investissement personnel, quand "cut the rope" arrive premier sur l'applestore ? 
Les jeux dignes d'êtres appelés ainsi seraient ils réservés aux possesseurs de consoles, eux mêmes voyant leur terrain grignoté par les vers que sont call of et autres FIFA, nés du même mouvement que les jeux pour casu qui sont les nôtres ? 
Nous, casus assumés mais néanmoins exigeants, devont nous renoncer à un jour jouer avec un grand J sur nos appareils ? 

Je souhaiterai connaître votre avis, car je pense que l'heure est grave.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2013)

Je dirais qu'il y a en effet plusieurs facteurs concomitants, que tu as bien pointés :

a) des évolutions technologiques
b) des évolutions commerciales (aidées par les évolutions technologiques, _of course_)
c) des évolutions dans le public touché
etc.
Et ces évolutions sont assez rapides.

Mais je pense que tu oublies d'autres éléments ; par exemple que le monde du jeu vidéo _n'a cessé d'évoluer_ depuis sa naissance. Et précisément sur les trois axes sus-nommés.
Surtout, tu laisses de côté un autre facteur, bien plus personnel et _crucial_ : tu as vieilli et comme chez beaucoup de gens tu as l'impression (pas nécessairement fausse, hein !) que c'était mieux avant.
C'est différent, oui ; est-ce mieux ou moins bien... difficile à dire.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Surtout, tu laisses de côté un autre facteur, bien plus personnel et _crucial_ : tu as vieilli et comme chez beaucoup de gens tu as l'impression (pas nécessairement fausse, hein !) que c'était mieux avant.
> C'est différent, oui ; est-ce mieux ou moins bien... difficile à dire.



C'est sûr car me concernant, génération master system, nes, puis megadrive, super nes, supergraphx, playstation 1 et enfin N64, moi aussi je trouvais que c'était mieux avant 
Mais j'en suis revenu depuis ! 

Nan mais sinon, j'ai fait récemment mais de loin le même constat. J'avais déjà l'impression qu'il n'y avait plus qu'un jeu c'était angry birds et surtout, j'étais assez fasciné de voir le succès des jeux nuls sur FB, genre farmville, tetris et columns like. Là tu te dis, effectivement pourquoi se faire chier à développer un jeu de malade si on peut faire autant voir plus de tunes avec un jeu à la con.

En lisant les réflexions de kano761 (c'est pas qu'on te suit hein, mais faut dire qu'il se passe pas grand chose non plus...), je me disais juste qu'on pouvait faire le parallèle avec la musique avant tout, le ciné et même la littérature (toute "l'industrie culturelle" en fait). Ce qui fait du volume, du fric, c'est globalement à chier, y a pas dire "euh non j'aime pas", c'est du fourrage pour animaux et puis c'est tout. Cependant, l'excellent, le sublime, le créatif, le barré, l'incompréhensible, le singulier, sont et seront toujours là, il y aura toujours des passionnés pour faire du bon boulot, ça ne m'inquiète pas. Surtout, je pense que pour le jeux-vidéo, on est au sommet de la vague, ça va retomber à un moment et on aura droit à un peu plus de qualitatif. 

Et puis y a tellement de critères à prendre en compte, dans cette société anxiogène, ces jeux semblent être de vrais calmants ou antidépresseurs, ils ont donc forcément du succès :rateau:
C'est rapide à prendre en main, ça se consomme sans effort et même sans appétit, on peut faire la comparaison aussi avec macdo, la junk food en général, aseptisée, apparemment bon marché mais en fait avec un mauvais rapport qualité/prix/qualité nutritives. C'est ça aussi la démocratisation du jeux-vidéo ! Et oui !  Avant c'était compliqué, fallait s'impliquer, réfléchir, prendre le temps (un peu comme Marc Levy encore, au moins ça c'est facile à lire et on prend du plaisir tout de suite !), c'est fatiguant franchement... faire des efforts pour un plaisir décuplé et incomparable à celui que procure le pré-mâché, restera un plaisir de fin gourmet que veux-tu et bon, c'est pas vraiment récent non plus comme processus 

Ah que j'aime ce monde... :rateau:
Bon faudrait que j'essaye Angry Birds quand même, je n'y ai jamais joué, je crois que je ne l'ai même jamais vu tourner.


----------



## CSP+ (18 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais revenir sur un phénomène qui n'a pu échapper à personne: l'incroyable essor du marché applicatif aussi bien sur les plateformes iOS qu'android ces dernières années, et particulièrement de la manière dont elles ont introduit une nouvelle manière de jouer.
> 
> ...


 
Ecoute, moi j'ai été un gros fan de jeux vidéos et je le suis toujours aujourd'hui.J'ai été un fan de Nintendo de la NES à la GameCube.J'attendais la Wii mais j'ai été énormément déçu par cette console et je ne l'ai donc pas acheté (c'était la première fois que je n'achetais pas une console de salon Nintendo).Les années passèrent depuis la GameCube et les jeux vidéos commencèrent à me manquer mais en meme temps je ne voulais pas acheter les consoles de Sony et Microsoft et puis je n'avais plus le temps ni l'envie de m'installer devant une télé et console pour jouer.Un jour je suis allé à la Fnac pour essayer l'iPad et je suis tombé sous le charme.Appareil transportable superbe, possibilité d'aller sur Internet, de regarder photos et vidéos et jouer et tout ceci sur un grand écran.J'ai attendu l'iPad 2 qui devait sortir plusieurs mois après et c'est l'un des meilleurs appareils électronique que j'ai acheté.Meme si depuis quelques temps malheureusement il y a de plus en plus de Freeniums avec IAP, ce n'était pas le cas il y a quelques mois et j'avais halluciné par le nombre de bon jeux et par le prix des apps qui coutent souvent dans les 1 Euros et plus rarement 3 Euros.Aucun rapport avec les prix des jeux que j'achetais depuis le NES!il y a certes maintenant beaucoup de jeux casuals et freenium mais je peux t'assurer qu'il y a encore de bon jeux indés fait par des développeurs passionnés pour les passionnés.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mai 2013)

@kano761
Je partage ton avis. Rien a ajouter. Et JPTK, d'accord aussi sur le parallele avec la culture.

Mes premiers jeux sur ordinateur, je les programmais moi-meme. En BASIC sur un Commodore 128 en 1987. C'etait primitif techniquement mais on se marrait bien entre copains avec ca.

Ensuite j'ai joue a des FPS sur Windows mais j'appreciais de voir que certains jeux avaient un vrai scenario et differentes manieres d'operer. La duree de vie du jeu etait longue, et apres avoir fini le jeu, j'etais de ceux qui creaient des missions additionnelles avec nouveaux personnages, nouveaux objets, et une intrigue. J'ai fais cela avec Dark Forces.

Maintenant je ne joue quasiment plus. Je me refais une fois de temps en temps un ancien jeu que je trouve toujours aussi captivant. J'ai essaye quelques "petits" jeux pour Mac ou iPhone via l'app store. Pas mal mais on se lasse vite a cause du peu d'intelligence et de la repetitivite, meme s'ils sont bien concus. Alors, oui c'etait mieux avant mais ce n'est pas une question d'age. C'est l'epoque de la surconsommation et la dematerialisation n'arrange rien. De plus en plus, c'est "bouffer puis jeter". Les jeux que Kano decrie marchent bien commercialement car ils sont adaptes au public des iBidules et, surtout, a notre epoque ou les gens veulent faire tout tres vite, avoir tout immediatement et, de preference, gratuitement. La satisfaction instantanee et sans effort et on ne se donne plus le temps d'apprecier les bonnes choses, donc on produit et consomme des choses sans profondeur. Qu'il s'agisse de l'objet ou de sa methode de consommation. Il y a un cinema a Los Angeles, ou les seances sont sponsorisees par un operateur de telephonie mobile, et ou l'on interromp la projection toutes les vingt minutes pour que les gens puissent rallumer leur portable, verifier leurs messages, s'envoyer des textos ou poster sur les reseaux sociaux car il y a desormais un public qui n'a plus la patience de rester assis sans broncher dans une salle de spectacle pendant deux heures. Signe des temps.

L'informaticien que je suis commence a s'ennuyer sur un ordinateur, et n'a pas plus de passion pour les gadgets futiles aujourd'hui qu'hier. Alors je me replonge dans les classiques du cinema avec des DVD, et ceux de la litterature francaise avec de vrais livres, de belles editions brochees, celles avec lesquelles "collectionner" a encore un sens. Et question jeux, le marche actuel etant ce qu'il est, je me suis demande recemment si je n'allais pas profiter de leur portage OSX/iOS pour enfin decouvrir les Myst ou autres Riven...


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

Ah ah lol... c'est bien ce que je pensais Angry birds. J'y ai joué au début, c'est donc ça !  
J'y ai joué une fois ou deux quoi et je n'y suis jamais revenu, c'est super "vieux" en fait ! :rateau:
Je pensais pas que c'était ce jeu qui avait un tel succès...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2013)

Tu n'as pas vraiment tort, mais 


kano761 a dit:


> .../... je pense que l'heure est grave.


Faut pas dramatiser non plus  

Il ne s'agit que de jeux, et le modèle freemium a ses limites : à force de devoir payer pour 'avancer', s'ils n'y trouvent pas leur compte les joueurs se retourneront vers les jeux payants mais 'tout compris'.
Il serait temps de réaliser que rien n'est gratuit en ce bas monde.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Pour moi le problème ça reste toujours le tactile, les quelques jeux auxquels je joue j'ai vraiment du mal à être précis et à faire ce que je souhaite en jouant.
Prenons Street Fighter 4, il est beau, il est amusant mais c'est très difficile à manier.
J'ai aussi NBA 2K13 et l'idée de jouer à un seul doigt est pas mal (c'est une option) mais du coup il n'y a plus vraiment de gameplay vu que tout est assisté.

Je me vois mal jouer à des Mario-like 2D sans touches, j'ai essayé une fois et c'était vraiment désagréable.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> <...>L'informaticien que je suis commence a s'ennuyer sur un ordinateur, et n'a pas plus de passion pour les gadgets futiles aujourd'hui qu'hier. <...>


J'ai de la chance : je ne m'ennuie pas plus aujourd'hui qu'hier sur un ordinateur. 

[Et je dois concéder qu'à part une ou deux exceptions (il y a bien longtemps), je n'ai jamais joué sur ordinateur ou console parce que ça ne m'a jamais intéressé. Donc je ne m'intéresse à ce sujet qu'un d'un point de vue extérieur.  ]


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai de la chance : je ne m'ennuie pas plus aujourd'hui qu'hier sur un ordinateur.



C'est toute la force du porno ça


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est toute la force du porno ça


"Vous devriez donner des points disco a d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau a JPTK".


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mai 2013)

Personnellement j'ai décroché avec la fin des jeux d'aventure type "Day of the tentacle" au milieu des années 95 Je m'étais rabattu sur les Caesar/empereur/Settlers mais depuis plus rien.
Je constate que même Sim City se met à l'achat in-app


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Pour ma part, c'est jeux de baston, que se soit oldies ou next-gen. Les jeux de l'appstore ou autre jeux tactile j'ai essayé mais c'est vraiment pas pour moi.

Je rejoins JPTK sur le fait que ces jeux sont antidépresseur. Car à mon travail pendant leur pose, les collègues qui ne fument pas et même ceux qui fument jouent sur leur smartphone de manière compulsive. L'essor de ce type jeu de est dû tout simplement à l'essor des smartphone. 

De là à dire que les jeux vidéos sont en danger, je dirai pour l'instant non. Dans 10 ans vaut voir.


----------



## woulf (19 Mai 2013)

Oui, l'appstore et Google play ont profondément changé la donne en matière de développement de jeux: accès à un auditoire bien plus vaste et cassage de prix.
Les Zelda ne se vendaient pas à 0,99 ou même 4,99, mais les gens ne sont pas prêts à acheter des jeux mobiles même à 15 ou 20$ (ceci dit, ils seront capables de dépenser bien plus en in-app...).

J'ai développé au travers de diverses compagnies plusieurs jeux mobiles, et c'est un réel casse-tête de rentrer dans ses frais, surtout si la structure est grosse et donc coûte cher...

N'empêche qu'il faut tenir compte d'un facteur déterminant: l'immersion du joueur; elle est nettement plus faible sur un iphone (un peu moins vrai, mais à peine sur un ipad), donc des jeux à la bejeweled blitz (que je jouais déjà sur les antiques palmpilot) sont idéaux: tu as du temps à tuer, genre une à 5 minutes, c'est parfait.

Il reste quand même des jeux dignes de ce nom sur les plateformes mobiles, comme l'excellent Bastion, ou le récent Star command, bien rigolo (un projet kickstarter en passant).
Square Enix a sorti des RPG pas dégueu non plus en version mobile, et EA (malgré ses hallucinantes vagues de licenciements récentes) a pondu des need for speed qui sont identiques à ceux sur PS Vita ou des FIFA pour les amateurs qui sont pas mal.

Et du côté du free to play, certains développeurs en abusent, mais d'autres savent bien faire ça, par exemple Knights of pen and paper, très drôle en plus d'avoir ses graphismes 8bit. 
Un bon jeu F2P est celui dans lequel tu peux progresser jusqu'au bout sans DEVOIR monétiser; hélas, tous ne sont pas comme ça.

Un des meilleurs exemples à mon sens est Supercell; ils ont réinventé Farmville avec Hay Day, et tout hardcore gamer que je suis avec ma 360, ma PS3 et les jeux steak, je m'amuse, sans dépenser un rond. Bon ça reste un farmville, mais ils font ça bien et c'est beau. Certains trouvent ça limité, je les rejoins tout à fait, mais ça ne répond pas aux mêmes besoins que de me mettre derrière ma PS3 pour une session de Battlefield 3 ou d'Assassin 3, hein.
Supercell a aussi fait Clash of clan qui est exceptionnel: on construit sa base, on attaque les autres joueurs et on peut progresser sans payer un rond, c'est vraiment bien foutu, sans parler de leur techno multiplayer qui est béton de chez béton.
C'est simple, ces mecs là en Finlande, à 100 ils sont valorisés 700 millions, soit la même chose que Zynga qui a un effectif de... 3000.

Les jeux Facebook ont été pire que tout, heureusement, la bulle a pété et on s'en remet, mais faut voir les dernières sorties de zynga exclusivement mobile, ils ont du chemin à faire...

un des gros avantages des modèles iOS et android, c'est que n'importe qui ou presque peut faire un jeu; ça donne parfois des résultats lamentables, souvent même, mais le ticket d'entrée est bien plus bas qu'un jeu console, qu'aujourd'hui seuls les ubisoft et autres peuvent s'offrir.
On a donc parfois des pépites, qui valent la peine d'être jouées.

Donc, du côté des indépendants, on trouve des choses vraiment intéressantes; le phénomène est identique sur Steam, du reste, qui revitalise le jeu PC.

Tiens, Galaxy on fire 2; c'est le wing commander - Privateer des ipad et android, c'est très bon comme jeu.

Donc oui, le marché évolue, il se bipolarise comme jamais entre les gros, très gros et les petits, très petits...

Le principal problème auquel tu fais face en développant du jeu mobile, c'est la 'discoverability', car noyée au milieu des millions d'apps, c'est dur de se faire connaître; les règles du jeu évoluent, et la rentabilité est liée à ça.
Bref, sur mobile, même avec un bon jeu, voire un très bon jeu, tu n'es pas assuré de faire des sous.

Les exemples de Angry birds ou des jeux de Supercell, c'est statistiquement comme les gagnants du loto, hein 

N'empêche, y'a de belles choses à faire dans le domaine.

Enfin, le gameplay full tactile, c'est pas toujours idéal ni pratique et les développeurs ont parfois du mal à prendre le virage. 
A mon avis une des raisons du succès des Cut the rope, angry birds, where's my water: gameplay hyper simple exploitant parfaitement le tactile.

J'ai essayé il y a 2 ans au GDC une manette bluetooth nikko qui était un hybride entre manette de PS3 et Xbox, en jouant sur une galaxy tab à un GTA like, eh ben franchement, c'était une autre dimension... Là on avait une vraie console mobile, un gameplay intéressant et une immersion tout de suite meilleure.
Malheureusement, manette réservée à Android (la MOGA est également sortie, bonne manette au passage, mais toujours android seulement, merci Apple de fermer les portes  ).
Je pense qu'apple a dans ses tuyaux une manette identique, que ce soit pour une expérience ipad ou apple tv, et là, ça se rapprochera de ce que nous, les vieux cons des années 80 et 90 on connait bien !

Cela dit, la techno a tellement évolué depuis nos ZX81 et C64, l'expérience est complétement différente, y compris sur console, mais bon, c'est une autre histoire 

En conclusion, ne jetez pas le bébé avec l'eau du bain et allez voir ces titres pour commencer:
Bastion
Galaxy on fire 2
Star command 
Knights of pen and paper
Magic the gathering: duel of the plane walkers 
Clash of clans
et même hay day, tiens 
ou en minimaliste à l'interface épurée: Dots, un bel exemple d'un petit jeu chronophage à coups de parties d'une minute, ou tu peux ne pas monétiser du tout et avoir du plaisir.

Il faut juste ne pas attendre la même expérience que les jeux console ou les gros jeux pc.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mai 2013)

Je citerai un jeu de flipper (pinball) actuel pour OSX: Zen Pinball 2, qui est magnifiquement fait et gratuit. Vraiment, je n'aurais pas rechigne a payer s'il avait ete payant. Je cherchais recemment sur Google, par curiosite, ce qu'il existait comme pinball pour Mac, et je suis tombe sur une page dediee a Zen Pinball 2, qui m'a renvoye vers le Mac Appstore. Beaux graphismes en 3D animee, variete du jeu et metamorphoses de l'environnement. Je dois dire que c'est assez bluffant.

Pour peu qu'on joue bien, les parties peuvent s'eterniser et revelent de nouvelles missions (toujours gratuites, ce n'est pas un achat in-app). Ce n'est pas le truc auquel on joue vite pendant les pauses pour destresser. Il y a achats in-app pour acheter des "mondes" supplementaires inspires des heros Marvel et de Star Wars, mais le premier est gratuit: Sorcerer's Lair.

Quant aux jeux (payants ou gratuits) auxquels j'ai joue sur iOS: Gold Strike, Indiana Jones and the lost puzzles, Zombie Smash (de Zynga) et quelques autres gratuits tres vite desinstalles. Les 3 que j'ai cites sont tres chouettes mais on se lasse vite. Je n'ai pas cette compulsion du clic. Apres deux ans, je n'y joue plus du tout. En revanche, il me prend une fois par an l'envie de rejouer a Undying de Clive Barker sur Mac et Indiana Jones et la machine infernale sur PC...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Pour l'évolution constante dont tu parles bompi c'est fort probable, mais le soucis c'est que en l'occurrence j'ai l'impression que ça évolue plutôt pour le pire, et le soucis c'est que ça se généralise.. 

JPTK clairement je partage ton avis sur le déclin de déclin de la culture dans nos sociétés. Quand on pense qu'il y a 2 siècles pour se détendre les gens lisaient les pensées de marc aurele pendant que Baudelaire ou Hugo écrivaient leurs chef d'&#339;uvres, aujourd'hui il fait voir les conneries dont on nous gave, a la radio ou à la télé, le néant que les multinationales font bouffer aux gosses des le plus jeune âge.. 
Comme dirait Saez "faut voir les radios qu'on écoute et les modèles de sociétés, le niveau des musiques, de quoi on parle dans les recrés" , a part quelques uns comme lui qui sont les derniers poètes, notre société n'a plus de repères et culturellement la mondialisation à la aussi fait ses ravages. 

Cependant le constat n'est pas tout noir: la diffusion d'Internet, la vulgarisation des moyens (MySpace, tmblr, YouTube et autres plateformes moins connues) a ouvert le champ à des vrais grands talents et nous a justement libérés du diktat des maisons de disques ou des gros studios hollywoodiens (même si pour le cinéma c'est plus compliqué, les salles étant captives des visas d'exploitations délivrés par le ministre de la culture, toujours offerts aux plus offrants. )
Alors si la démocratisation des jeux par les smartphone à tout empiré, pour la musique c'est plutôt l'inverse je trouve, pour celui qui cherche il y a vraiment moyen de trouver de la qualité. 
Plus besoin d'être com Saez, de se produire soi même, il fait vraiment voir ce qu'il a subit en envoyant chier les maisons de disques qui voulaient le museler. 

C'est vrai que sur la scène indé du jeu vidéo il y a des pépites aussi mais le problème c'est que ce n'est pas sur les grosses plateformes comme l'applestore qu'elles sont diffusées (contrairement aux musiques dont je parlais qu'on trouve pour beaucoup sur l'Itunes Store que je considère comme j'en bénédiction pour la musique en général). 

CSP+ c'est intéressant comme témoignage, que tu ai trouvé ton bonheur sur l'iPad toi qui est un vrai amateur de jeux. Dis nous donc les titres qui t'avaient impressionés favorablement ! En tout cas cela confirme que c'est une dérive récente. 

Lio70 totalement d'accord avec toi, rien a ajouter, les jeux sont devenus un bien de consommation courant et c'est bien malheureux. Mais les jeux (comme le monde d'ailleurs) ne sont pas une marchandise.. 

Woulf tu décrit parfaitement le mécanisme du "casu": un investissement minimal, juste pour avoir du temps a tuer (et ce n'est en soi pas un mal). 
Mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qui y ait forcément une immersion minimale, au contraire: on a un appareil doté d'un appareil photo, d'un GPS, d'Internet, qui rassemble toutes les informations relatives a ta vie... Tu imagine l'immersion que ça pourrait donner, avec un jeu bien fait ?
En tout cas merci pour ces jeux, c'est précieux pour un casu exigent comme moi et j'en sur plein d'autres. Marrant pour clash of titans je n'aurait pas pensé qu'il était si bien, les pubs partout m'avaient toujours rebutés.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Quand on pense qu'il y a 2 siècles pour se détendre les gens lisaient les pensées de marc aurele



Ouai enfin ceux qui savaient lire déjà et pas les paysans non plus hein :rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2013)

Il y a deux siècles [1813], Baudelaire [1821-1867] n'était pas né et Victor Hugo [1802-1885] n'en était pas encore à ses chefs-d'oeuvre...

Et effectivement, il m'étonnerait fort que la population se soit adonnée aux plaisirs de la philosophie antique avec tant d'engouement. Je trouve singulièrement affligeant ce genre de comparaisons, fondamentalement erronées : on compare des situations qui ne sont _absolument_ pas comparables. Qu'il s'agisse du taux de personnes alphabétisées, du taux de personnes ayant été scolarisées (d'une manière ou d'une autre), du taux de personnes usant du français comme langue principale [tout lecteur du Comte de Monte-Cristo s'en sera aperçu ] etc.

Je crains qu'il ne vaille mieux s'en tenir aux jeux vidéos et ne pas trop s'aventurer en terre (culturelle) inconnue. Ou alors en se relisant pour éviter les boulettes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

C'était une manière de parler, je ne pensais pas tomber sur un examinateur si minutieux. 
Alors puisque tu aimes la précision, voici quelques exemples: au XVe siècle en Italie, le Pape Alexandre VI était le mécène de Michel Ange qui repeignait le plafond de la chapelle sixtine, pendant que le palais apostolique était entièrement rénové en un chef d'uvre architectural. Pendant ce temps la son fils Cesare qui deviendra le roi de Naples prenait Léonard de Vinci comme ingénieur et dînait avec Machiavel qui écrivait ses traités sur la politique. 

Il y avait parmi les élites une valorisation et une reconnaissance de la culture en générale, qui, bien que demeurant très élitiste, occupait une place de choix. L'avènement de la révolution industrielle et de la science à relégué la cture a quelque chose de secondaire, et aujourd'hui les mécènes c'est la société générale qui parraine l'art contemporain, génial. 

Entre le bigdil et David guetta, la France de jean pierre pernaud et le Miami des gros cigares et du plastique dans les seins comme dirait Saez, la mondialisation (et donc la vulgarisation) ici culturelle doublée du culte de l'argent roi à vendu la culture, en à faire une sorte de magma ou le sublime côtoie l'horreur, le tout étant plongé dans une sorte de soupe  infâme qui plait et qui fait vendre. 
Merde quoi, pas besoin de faire un dessin, aujourd'hui un rappeur comme booba remplit des salles entières et vend des milliers de disques sans parvenir a aligner 3 phrases en francais. alors qu'en 1857 Baudelaire publiait les fleurs du mal, soit grosso modo 150 ans... (Bompi fera le calcul exact). Et les exemples sont légion, hélas.


----------



## rizoto (22 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je crains qu'il ne vaille mieux s'en tenir aux jeux vidéos et ne pas trop s'aventurer en terre (culturelle) inconnue. Ou alors en se relisant pour éviter les boulettes.



je te rejoins la-dessus. Même si on peut critiquer le fait de citer Mario sunshine ou GTA comme référence vidéo-ludique.



kano761 a dit:


> Il y avait parmi les élites une valorisation et une reconnaissance de la culture en générale, qui, bien que demeurant très élitiste, occupait une place de choix. L'avènement de la révolution industrielle et de la science à relégué la cture a quelque chose de secondaire, et aujourd'hui les mécènes c'est la société générale qui parraine l'art contemporain, génial.



La révolution industrielle a entre autre permis de sortir de la misere pas mal de gens. Elle n'a en aucun cas relégué la culture a un plan secondaire.




kano761 a dit:


> Entre le bigdil et David guetta, la France de jean pierre pernaud et le  Miami des gros cigares et du plastique dans les seins comme dirait Saez,  la mondialisation (et donc la vulgarisation) ici culturelle doublée du  culte de l'argent roi à vendu la culture, en à faire une sorte de magma  ou le sublime côtoie l'horreur, le tout étant plongé dans une sorte de  soupe  infâme qui plait et qui fait vendre.
> Merde quoi, pas besoin de faire un dessin, aujourd'hui un rappeur comme  booba remplit des salles entières et vend des milliers de disques sans  parvenir a aligner 3 phrases en francais. alors qu'en 1857 Baudelaire  publiait les fleurs du mal, soit grosso modo 150 ans... (Bompi fera le  calcul exact). Et les exemples sont légion, hélas.



La vraie question est: "la culture peut-elle être de masse?" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

> La révolution industrielle a entre autre permis de sortir de la misere pas mal de gens.


Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme conneries... Le socialisme à permit de sortir les gens de la misère, la révolution industrielle c'est avant tout la lutte des classes et le triomphe du capital... 
L'exode rural, l'exploitation de masse des ouvriers dans les mines, les conditions de vie et de travail épouvantables, les ravages du charbon aussi sur l'environnement (niveau: cm2) 

Vraiment, il y en a qui te font haïr la liberté d'expression !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Saez ça s'écoute encore après 15 ans en mode rebelle de la société ?


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Vraiment, il y en a qui te font haïr la liberté d'expression !


Entre ça et le mépris des masses (qui ne lisent plus les philosophes, les nulles !), tu devrais faire attention : tu es sur la mauvaise pente.

Quand je pense qu'on est parti d'un constat alarmant quant aux jeux vidéos pour en venir à louer les mérites de ce brave Marc Aurèle et des vertus de sa lecture par les masses laborieuses... 

C'est moi (en tant que modérateur) qui doit rester stoïque...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas de mépris pour les masses mais pour ce qu'on leur donne a bouffer. Ne crois pas que je me sente supérieur, moi aussi je suis inscrit sur Facebook, moi aussi je mange parfois au macdo, j'ai joué aux cartes pokemon et j'aime bien me détendre le soir en regardant des conneries à la télé ou sur internet. Je constate simplement un déclin bien malheureux qui oui, a beaucoup contribué à abrutir les masses... Comment expliquer sinon que Bigard fasse salle comble à tous les coups ou que 10 ans après booba soit toujours en tête d'affiche ? ... 
Désolé si mes propos ont étés un peu virulents néanmoins. 

Et pour c0rentin oui, si on aime la poésie et la vérité !


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> C'était une manière de parler, je ne pensais pas tomber sur un examinateur si minutieux.
> Alors puisque tu aimes la précision, voici quelques exemples: au XVe siècle en Italie, le Pape Alexandre VI était le mécène de Michel Ange qui repeignait le plafond de la chapelle sixtine, pendant que le palais apostolique était entièrement rénové en un chef d'&#339;uvre architectural. Pendant ce temps la son fils Cesare qui deviendra le roi de Naples prenait Léonard de Vinci comme ingénieur et dînait avec Machiavel qui écrivait ses traités sur la politique.
> 
> Il y avait parmi les élites une valorisation et une reconnaissance de la culture en générale, qui, bien que demeurant très élitiste, occupait une place de choix. L'avènement de la révolution industrielle et de la science à relégué la cture a quelque chose de secondaire, et aujourd'hui les mécènes c'est la société générale qui parraine l'art contemporain, génial.
> ...



La culture s'est démocratisée et surtout industrialisée, c'est le soucis. Après des exemples comme ceux que tu cites dans le 1er paragraphe, on pourrait en trouver aujourd'hui également, pas avec Sarkozy qui avait fait faire sa photo de Président par le photographe de la star-ac (ou un truc du genre) c'est certain mais bon.
Je suis pas pro discours du déclin. Sur la globalité les gens sont bcp plus éduqués qu'avant. Alors bien sûr si on résume tout à ce que montre les médias, la culture de masse, en priorité TF1 et M6 on se dit qu'on a touché le fond, mais c'est loin d'être représentatif malgré tout. Les gens sont bcp moins dans l'ignorance qu'avant, déjà ils savent lire, c'est déjà bcp. Après, la désertification de la vie politique par les intellectuels, c'est une réalité, mais c'est logique, ils sont toujours là mais plus dans cette sphère qu'ils ont abandonné. Quand on voit l'état d'esprit qu'il faut avoir aujourd'hui pour arriver le 1er, il est normal que les plus justes s'écartent de la route avant, n'ayant pas envie de se corrompre, de tricher, d'écraser les autres. C'est bien pour ça que le médiocre prend la place laissée vacante par les meilleurs. C'est comme ça qu'on voit un BHL, un Zemour, devenir les icônes de la pensée, c'est flippant... et s'il n'y avait qu'eux.

Du coup c'est en dehors des gros circuits de distribution qu'on trouvera tout ce qu'on veut, les personnes désintéressés par l'argent, celles qui créent, pensent, construisent en se souciant avant tout de savoir si leur travail est bon plutôt que de savoir s'il va rapporter, un peu comme les chercheurs aussi tiens.

Bon bah c'est comme ça, ça ne changera pas, tant pis pour ceux qui ne connaissent rien en dehors de ça.
Comme je dis souvent, tant qu'on a le choix ça va, il faut juste avoir la chance d'avoir été élevé par des parents qui t'on appris à développer ton esprit critique ou alors croisé les bonnes personnes, les bon profs par exemple. C'est ce que beaucoup ne comprennent pas, ça ne tombe malheureusement pas du ciel, c'est exceptionnellement inné, n'importe qui élevé dans la merde en sera couvert, c'est valable pour la soie aussi, rares sont ceux qui dans le 1er cas arriveront à s'en dépatouiller, c'est ce que je dis souvent pour les jeunes dans les cités, on ne peut les blamer de devenir des délinquants quand on voit le milieu dans lequel ils sont élevés, on peut juste saluer ceux qui s'en sortent.

Les médias sont une grosse machine à caca, on ne changera pas ça, on peut juste essayer de faire en sorte qu'autour de nous, on fasse découvrir autre chose à ceux qui sont curieux.

ps : c'est vrai que SAEZ perso... je comprends pour les adolescents mais passé 20 ans... désolé 




kano761 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de mépris pour les masses mais pour ce qu'on leur donne a bouffer



100 % d'accord. Je me prends toujours la tête avec ceux qui disent "ouai bah la télé t'as qu'à l'éteindre", "les bibliothèques c'est pas pour les chiens", "les gens aiment la merde". Pour moi le responsable avant tout celui qui produit, pas celui qui reçoit, surtout quand on a consacré un sacré paquet de pognon en marketing pour le convaincre que c'était bon pour lui. Personne n'est forcé, mais fortement influencé, évidemment oui, et la nuance entre les deux est très mince.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

D'ailleurs ma signature FB c'est :



> Mais toi je suis sûr que tu es adepte du "si y'a des cons pour acheter, je vois pas pourquoi on vendrait pas de la merde", mais je te déteste moins que ceux qui pensent que c'est parce qu'ils aiment la merde que les gens la consomment.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mai 2013)

Je suis totalement d'accord avec JPTK, il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes dans une société très individualiste, avec énormément de relation contractuelle. 

Il ne faut pas négliger les personnes qui réfléchissent par elles mêmes. 

Et même si j'aime bien Saez, il a quand même un point de vue qu'il défend, ce qu'il dit doit être nuancé, de même avec Baudelaire ... Enfin lire Baudelaire et compagnie n'est pas un gage d'intelligence.


----------



## rizoto (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme conneries... Le socialisme à permit de sortir les gens de la misère, la révolution industrielle c'est avant tout la lutte des classes et le triomphe du capital...
> L'exode rural, l'exploitation de masse des ouvriers dans les mines, les conditions de vie et de travail épouvantables, les ravages du charbon aussi sur l'environnement (niveau: cm2)
> 
> Vraiment, il y en a qui te font haïr la liberté d'expression !



Tu vois le verre vide, je le vois plein.

La révolution industrielle, c'est aussi la révolution agricole, des progrès en médecine,l'hygiène...

Ton charbon, il servait à chauffer, à alimenter les machines à vapeur et aujourd'hui encore à fabriquer de l'électricité. Alors bon... c'est vrai qu'avant on crevait de froid et de faim dans sa campagne. Mais comme on dit souvent, c'était mieux avant. 
Quand tu seras prêt, on peut passer au niveau 6eme. Parce que là... 



kano761 a dit:


> Vraiment, il y en a qui te font haïr la liberté d'expression !



Solide .
Tu te prends pas pour la merde dis-donc!?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> ...l, quand "cut the rope" arrive premier sur l'applestore ?



j'adore :love:

rapidité, réflexion, réflexes. On allume, on joue, on éteint

c'est un jeu

flinguer des gens, passer des nuits à survivre par écran interposé, ce n'est pas un jeu

j'ai joué à Pong sur l'ancêtre des consoles
j'ai eu masterystem/megadrive/nes/snes/n64/ps1/ps2 etc.

les jeux étaient simples et efficaces
ils ont perdu leur ludicité (wow, cod,...)

back to roots


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi JPTK (miracle !  ) surtout sur le fait qu'aujourd'hui les "justes" comme tu dit ne veulent plus rentrer en politique et on les comprend... Pourtant je crois toujours à la politique, un jour les choses changeront j'en suis sur. 
Ensuite c'est sur que les progrès de l'éducation ont étés monumentaux, les gens savent lire mais il faut voir pour lire quoi... 
Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est l'éducation qui pêche, nous avons un accès fantastique à la culture, a la réflexion, mais c'est l'école qui doit faire comprendre aux gosses la valeur des choses, a distinguer la merde du divin. Tout doit passer par une gigantesque refonte de l'école, c'est par la que passe l'ouverture à la culture, s'écarter de la délinquance, comprendre les extrêmes pour mieux les dénoncer. Quand tu penses qu'on attend la terminale pour faire de la philo c'est incroyable. Je pense que ce déclin est en grande partie imputable à l'école qui en forme plus des citoyens libres aujourd'hui mais de véritables esclaves à la the wall, des petits soldats aussi dangereux qu'ils n'ont aucun repères. Pour ça l'entrée à la fac est une révélation je trouve: enfin on réfléchit, on s'instruit, on s'élève et ça ça m'a juste transporté, c'est merveilleux. 
A quand une vraie égalité des chances. 

 Tu semble très partisan du déterminisme social, honnêtement de ne sais pas, crois moi les ados du 16e sont aussi paumés que ceux des quartiers pour beaucoup, quand les parents ne sont jamais la et donnent juste du fric, ça peut être super néfaste aussi. La coke c'est la bas qu'elle se vend par exemple. Comme disait Maurice à l'époque ou skyrock était encore une radio, ce n'est pas les mecs des Champs Elysées qui viennent casser dans les quartiers, ce sont les gens qui cassent chez eux. 

Entièrement d'accord avec ton dernier paragraphe, si on me demandait ce serait radical: création d'un délit d'obsolescence programmée, interdiction des publicités visant un public juvénile, et bien sur plus de réflexion de fond, plus d'épanouissement à l'école. Il y a tant à faire ! "L'humain d'abord", vite ! 

Justheway et JPTK: pour Saez il faut voir au delà de l'ado attardé, c'est un mec qui a commencé avec universal justement en se donnant se rôle, mais quand il a voulu faire passer son propre message ils ont voulus le museler. Le mec a claqué la porte, depuis il s'autoproduit, ne gagne pas un sous sur ses disques, ne fait aucune télé et aucune radio: il existe vraiment en dehors du système, et il est libre. 
Il faut voir le poète, l'héritier de Jacques Brel, qui a créé les plus chansons qui soient, comme Châtillon sur Seine, une des plus belles chansons que j'ai jamais entendu, un putain de chef d'uvre qui devrait être connu de tout le monde. 

Rizoto: a partir du moment ou le verre est a moitié vide comme tu dit, ou les gens crèvent, ou en 1841 on a fait voté une loi qui monte a 8 ans l'âge minimum de travail des enfants, j'ai un peu de mal à faire abstraction, désolé. Parler de progrès quand toute une génération à été sacrifiée sur l'autel du "progrès", parler des effets positifs c'est comme pour la colonisation, je trouve que c'est presque une insulte.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Tu semble très partisan du déterminisme social



Ah non non, je dis juste qu'il faut prendre en compte son énorme poids, je ne dis pas après qu'il est une fatalité, mais un truc à évidemment prendre en compte, surtout face à ceux qui le nient, les "quand on veut on peut".



kano761 a dit:


> Comme disait Maurice à l'époque ou skyrock était encore une radio,


Ah ah ! J'étais fan ! C'est lui qui m'a fait aimer la radio avec les délires nocturne du défunt max sur fun radio. J'avais 17 ans, j'en ai 36 ! T'as écouté ça à 5 ans ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Lol non un copain m'a fait écouter sur youtube il n'y a pas longtemps !


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2013)

Les paroles, ça fait un peu penser à Francis Lalanne.

Je préfère nettement Baudelaire, en fait.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Justheway et JPTK: pour Saez il faut voir au delà de l'ado attardé, c'est un mec qui a commencé avec universal justement en se donnant se rôle, mais quand il a voulu faire passer son propre message ils ont voulus le museler. Le mec a claqué la porte, depuis il s'autoproduit, ne gagne pas un sous sur ses disques, ne fait aucune télé et aucune radio: il existe vraiment en dehors du système, et il est libre.
> Il faut voir le poète, l'héritier de Jacques Brel, qui a créé les plus chansons qui soient, comme Châtillon sur Seine, une des plus belles chansons que j'ai jamais entendu, un putain de chef d'&#339;uvre qui devrait être connu de tout le monde.



Attend il faut quand même prendre du recul, la liberté c'est pas ne pas se montrer. Il a claqué la porte parce qu'il avait surement l'expérience de noir désir, cracher sur la société en étant dans une multinationale niveau crédibilité il y a mieux. D'où l'intérêt de nuancer, effectivement balancer les mauvais cotés à la suite cela fonctionne toujours et fonctionnera toujours. Son voyage en Europe de l'est n'était pas gratuit, rassure toi de la thune il en touche avec les droits d'auteurs. Quand il passe à la TV effectivement il se fait remarquer. De même pour les pochettes, censure honteuse je te l'accorde. 

Mais cet air cartésien tragique provocateur est quand même à relativiser, ce qui ne m'empêche pas de bien aimer Saez (en même on peut pas dire que niveau chanson engagé on est trop de choix), mais c'est quand des visions très restrictive et pessimiste de la réalité. Enfin au moins si il permet de developper l'esprit critique .

Et pour les jeux vidéos Saez dirait surement que c'est un divertissement crée pour les lobotomisés du cerveau en manque de sensation, d'imagination et de rêve.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et pour les jeux vidéos Saez dirait surement que c'est un divertissement crée pour les lobotomisés du cerveau en manque de sensation, d'imagination et de rêve.



Je le verrais bien dire ça en effet :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Bompi: en même temps comparer Saez a Baudelaire ça n'a pas de sens... Évidemment qu'ils ne jouent pas dans la même cour mais je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire, Baudelaire est un maître devant l'éternel, Saez est un chanteur populaire. 
Quand a Lalanne... C'est un clown. 

Justtheway: niveau crédibilité je suis d'accord que ça ne le fait pas, mais combien font ça ? Aujourd'hui tous les chanteurs pseudos engagés ont des gros contrats avec des maisons de disques, alors certes ça n'a aucune crédibilité pourtant ça ne les empêche pas de le faire allègrement (et le public de s'en moquer d'ailleurs). 

Après bien sur que le tableau n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, mais je trouve qu'avoir le courage de faire ce qu'il a fait, prendre tous les risques en s'autoproduisant c'est faire preuve d'une sacré intégrité et cohérence. 
Pour le passage à la télé oui, quand il arrive pété aux victoires de la musiques, qu'il ne chante pas la chanson prévu et qu'il prend deux minutes au milieu pour sucer son micro, c'est juste génial. Ou quand une journaliste lui demande s'il fait des reprises comme la star aux et Kylie Minogue et qu'il stope l'interview en disant ok on va arrêter avec ces questions de merde, j'adore. 
C'est sur que c'est une vision faussée et restrictive comme tu dit, mais c'est aussi une paresse artistique, car c'est toujours plus facile de tout critiquer. Mais bon, quand c'est fait avec tant de talent j'ai du mal à ne pas admirer. 

Pour en revenir au sujet je lisais l'autre jour sur MacG que les ventes de la Wii U étaient catastrophiques, et celles de la DS pas terrible non plus, parce que les gens jouaient de plus en plus sur leur smartphone... Nintendo avait vu venir le virage casu avec la wii mais on dirait que la sauce n'a pas pris... Non, j'ai bien l'impression que l'on assiste a un tournant assez regrettable.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Quand a Lalanne... C'est un clown.



Pas autant qu'on pourrait le croire, j'avais bcp aimé ce petit moment  :
[YOUTUBE]eXIQHe6_SjE[/YOUTUBE]
Vu qu'on parlait de médias de merde...​


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet je lisais l'autre jour sur MacG que les ventes de la Wii U étaient catastrophiques, et celles de la DS pas terrible non plus, parce que les gens jouaient de plus en plus sur leur smartphone... Nintendo avait vu venir le virage casu avec la wii mais on dirait que la sauce n'a pas pris... Non, j'ai bien l'impression que l'on assiste a un tournant assez regrettable.



Je suis d'accord pour les consoles portables, cependant les consoles portables ont connu un déclin avant l'arrivée des smartphones. Et les smartphones ont plutôt participé à la démocratisation des jeux. Des joueurs intensifs il y en a toujours et vu le style de jeu totalement différent, je doute qu'ils disparaissent, et il me semble qu'ils n'ont jamais été plus nombreux qu'aujourd'hui. 

Quelqu'un sur smartphone n'a pas le temps de faire un jeu compliqué, c'est des jeux "minutes", les jeux sur ordinateurs c'est un minimum de temps qu'il faut avoir. Puis un joueur sur smartphone peut très bien jouer aussi sur ordinateur ...

Tu peux également mettre en avant la course à l'amélioration informatique, avant les jeux vidéos faisaient les ordinateurs, maintenant les jeux vidéos ils courent après pour s'adapter, des programmations de plus en plus difficiles et onéreuse, un public plus restreint non pas à cause des smartphones mais parce que les personnes qui jouaient ponctuellement n'ont pu la machine adaptée, bref il y a plein de raison autre que le smartphone pour qu'un joueur arrête, il y a également l'âge, le métier ...

Mais il n'y a jamais eu autant de joueur qu'aujourd'hui sur ordinateur.


----------



## ergu (23 Mai 2013)

Tout ça en fait suit la pente donnée par la bouffe.
Aujourd'hui, aller au restaurant, sauf à payer une fortune ou connaître l'adresse du dernier des Mohicans de la cuisine, c'est pareil que se faire un plateau télé mais sans la télé. Tout est surgelé, identique au resto d'à côté, bien formaté, le plus standardisé possible parce que l'originalité fait peur, avec le paquet mis sur la déco, l'emballage.

Mais l'utilisation du jeu, en plus du glissement global vers le rentabilité via la voie royale de la facilité (et de sa fille chérie, la paresse intellectuelle) a aussi été bouleversé par son cadre d'utilisation avec l'arrivé des smartphones :
Quand on a que cinq minutes par jour, dans les transports, avec l'attention pas vraiment à 100% dessus, pour jouer, faut que ça soit immédiat à prendre en main, facile, distrayant et tant mieux si tu es déjà en terrain connu - alors en avant pour le centième tower defense quand tu viens de finir le 99ième...

Autre phénomène, la démocratisation du truc participe à son nivellement par le prémâché.
Aujourd'hui, tout le monde est écrivain, musicien ou développeur d'appli pour smartphone - la masse est telle que pour y exister, tu as tendance à mettre le paquet sur la forme et la pub et tant pis pour le fond.
A part quelques sauvés par le bouche à oreille, la plupart des originaux finissent complètement broyés par la masse de la concurence.

Si Baudelaire publiait les fleurs du mal sur le bookstore aujourd'hui, il en vendrait deux et baverait d'envie devant les chiffres de vente de Marc Levy - probabilité : 95%


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Si Baudelaire publiait les fleurs du mal sur le bookstore aujourd'hui, il en vendrait deux et baverait d'envie devant les chiffres de vente de Marc Levy - probabilité : 95%



Avec 5% aujourd'hui Baudelaire explose la vente de son livre a son époque ... 

Et encore je réfute fortement ta probabilité, parce que Baudelaire publié aujourd'hui, il n'aurait aussi peut être pas écrit la même chose (voir pas du tout), donc je suis pas fan de ce genre d'anachronisme. Et quand bien même il aurait écrit la même chose, je doute qu'il soit si peu vendu, après peu importe l'époque le talent seul ne suffit pas, et il n'a suffit que très rarement de toute manière. Et avec les déformations historiques impossible de toute manière de savoir, et impossible de savoir si il y avait des plus talentueux derrière les "talents" que l'on connait. Cercle sans fin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Pas autant qu'on pourrait le croire, j'avais bcp aimé ce petit moment  :
> [YOUTUBE]eXIQHe6_SjE[/YOUTUBE]
> Vu qu'on parlait de médias de merde...​



Dommage que comme d'habitude il s'égare, il parle du salaire du président, des députés, c'est un discours qui a 40 ans de retard... Le problème c'est justement que Nicolas Sarkozy, pas plus que François Hollande, n'avait aucun pouvoir face à la finance mondiale, aux grands troupes qui ont achetés la commission européenne ... Donc son remix du coup d'état permanent n'a à mon sens ni crédibilité ni légitimité. 
En plus il y avait tellement moyen de piéger le journaliste en lui démontrant qu'il parlait d'un sujet dont il ne maîtrisait manifestement ni les enjeux ni le vocabulaire (le clivage partisant c'est quand même la base). Meluche s'en tire beaucoup mieux à ce petit jeu la. 
Après sur l'audit de la dette je suis d'accord, et coe pays il aurait pu citer l'Argentine qui a fait exactement ce qu'il dit. 


Ergu: 100% d'accord avec toi, rien a ajouter, tout ce que tu dit est très vrai. 

Justtheway: si justement, c'était le sens de ce que je disait sur le mécénat du pape Alexandre VI, a cette époque le talent suffisait (et quel talent) et était valorisé. L'art se conjuguait au présent alors qu'aujourd'hui il semble être un vestige dont la conservation est devenue l'unique enjeu. 
Je ne pense pas que Baudelaire aurait écrit autre chose, peut être différemment, avec les moyens d'aujourd'hui, mais il parle de l'homme, de l'universel, et quand on parle de l'homme, qui n'a finalement que très peu évolué, on tend vers l'universel, l'intemporel. 
On peut même faire un parallèle juridique: pourquoi crois tu que la déclaration de droits de l'homme malgré ses innombrables défaut à si bien résisté au temps et aux murs, c'est parce qu'elle a trait à la condition humaine comme disait Locke, extraite, a tord ou a raison, de toute construction politique.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Dommage que comme d'habitude il s'égare, il parle du salaire du président, des députés, c'est un discours qui a 40 ans de retard... Le problème c'est justement que Nicolas Sarkozy, pas plus que François Hollande, n'avait aucun pouvoir face à la finance mondiale, aux grands troupes qui ont achetés la commission européenne ... Donc son remix du coup d'état permanent n'a à mon sens ni crédibilité ni légitimité.
> En plus il y avait tellement moyen de piéger le journaliste en lui démontrant qu'il parlait d'un sujet dont il ne maîtrisait manifestement ni les enjeux ni le vocabulaire (le clivage partisant c'est quand même la base). Meluche s'en tire beaucoup mieux à ce petit jeu la.
> Après sur l'audit de la dette je suis d'accord, et coe pays il aurait pu citer l'Argentine qui a fait exactement ce qu'il dit.



Oui nan mais je disais pas que tout ce qu'il disait tenait la route, mais c'est le fait que tu l'appelles guignol qui m'avait fait penser à cette vidéo, parce que je justement il en a un peu marre qu'on l'invite pour se foutre de sa gueule et là moi j'ai juste surtout apprécié qu'il remette ce trou du cul oui&fm à sa place 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Tout ça en fait suit la pente donnée par la bouffe.
> Aujourd'hui, aller au restaurant, sauf à payer une fortune ou connaître l'adresse du dernier des Mohicans de la cuisine, c'est pareil que se faire un plateau télé mais sans la télé. Tout est surgelé, identique au resto d'à côté, bien formaté, le plus standardisé possible parce que l'originalité fait peur, avec le paquet mis sur la déco, l'emballage.
> 
> Mais l'utilisation du jeu, en plus du glissement global vers le rentabilité via la voie royale de la facilité (et de sa fille chérie, la paresse intellectuelle) a aussi été bouleversé par son cadre d'utilisation avec l'arrivé des smartphones :
> ...




Mouai, je trouve le discours un peu caricatural ergu et surtout trop pessimiste. Des bon petits resto on en trouve pas mal et même de plus en plus. Ce que tu décris a quelques années déjà, aujourd'hui au contraire y a des jeunes et moins jeunes qui ont une forte éthique, qui travaillent avec des producteurs locaux, qui font de la super cuisine à bon prix. Ok ils sont loin d'être la majorité mais on en voit de plus en plus. Moi qui cuisine bien et qui n'ai pas d'argent, je peux te dire que je vais au resto à reculons car sinon j'ai l'impression de manger moins bien que chez moi et pour 5 fois plus cher, du coup je digère mal. Bah pour autant, j'ai réussi à tomber sur le cul soit avec des restaurants proposant une cuisine simple mais avec de supers produits ou également des restaurants avec une cuisine de "chef" à prix très correct.

Pas trop d'accord non plus sur la démocratisation et la masse. Pour moi il y a le bon vieux slogan qui fonctionne toujours "commercial ou pas". En musique par exemple les 1ers sont dans le circuit classique, rêvent de signer sur un gros label, de passer à la télé, d'être des stars et j'en passe, les autres bah ils tournent dans les bars puis les petites salles et signent chez un indé. Les bons, les excellents, ils sortent inévitablement du lot dans ce circuit qui est n'est pas vicié par l'argent et la pub. Alors pour moi c'est bien simple, il y a tout ce qui passe à la télé et la radio et c'est tout de la merde qui va de joli-mignon (avec une fois sur 100 un truc qui tient vraiment la route et encore Sheila Sue, Norah Joanes, pour moi c'est de la soupe) à insupportable tellement c'est nul et puis y a tout le reste, où il y a largement de quoi faire. La scène musicale n'a jamais été aussi riche qu'aujourd'hui, c'est génial. 

Oui Baudelaire baverait d'envie peut-être (et j'en doute) mais il continuerait d'écrire ses machins, c'est quand même un poète maudit merde !


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Justtheway: si justement, c'était le sens de ce que je disait sur le mécénat du pape Alexandre VI, a cette époque le talent suffisait (et quel talent) et était valorisé. L'art se conjuguait au présent alors qu'aujourd'hui il semble être un vestige dont la conservation est devenue l'unique enjeu.
> Je ne pense pas que Baudelaire aurait écrit autre chose, peut être différemment, avec les moyens d'aujourd'hui, mais il parle de l'homme, de l'universel, et quand on parle de l'homme, qui n'a finalement que très peu évolué, on tend vers l'universel, l'intemporel.
> On peut même faire un parallèle juridique: pourquoi crois tu que la déclaration de droits de l'homme malgré ses innombrables défaut à si bien résisté au temps et aux murs, c'est parce qu'elle a trait à la condition humaine comme disait Locke, extraite, a tord ou a raison, de toute construction politique.



C'est totalement naïf et faux surtout pour le coup de la DDHC.  Mais je vais pas continuer dans le hors-sujet, ni justifier, par manque d'envie et par flemme.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Alors abstient toi de faire des commentaires sur un sujet que tu ne semble pas maîtriser, et si tu doute de la nature de la DDHC je t'invite a lire les travaux préparatoires de la constituante de 1789 ainsi que les manuels sur la question.


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Mai 2013)

Lecs mecs, j'adore, vous partez de Mario & GTA vs Angry Birds & Cut The Rope, vous finissez par parler restaurants et Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme. ^^  

Nan là bravo =D


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Alors abstient toi de faire des commentaires sur un sujet que tu ne semble pas maîtriser, et si tu doute de la nature de la DDHC je t'invite a lire les travaux préparatoires de la constituante de 1789 ainsi que les manuels sur la question.



Je connais très bien la DDHC, tu vas m'expliquer en quoi : 
- La propriété privée
- Les principes concernant l'impôt 
- L'égalité des DROITS
- Séparation des pouvoirs
...
Et tout le reste, c'est une totale construction politique ! Et les nombreuses critiques ne porte pas sur la déclaration en elle même (sauf pour la propriété privée pour certains courants) mais sur sa mise en &#339;uvre et/ou son origine (issue de la bourgeoisie) ! Alors va lire des bons livres avant de balancer n'importe quoi. 

Et dire que la DDHC est resté de 1789 à 2013 est une totale méconnaissance de l'histoire !

C'est vraiment pas bien de tout mélanger. Et sache que je maitrise très bien le sujet, et qu'il n'y aucun lien logique entre ce que tu dis, passer d'un collectionneur à la DDHC pour justifier un universalisme, il faut le faire quand même. La DDHC est loin d'être universel, et les critiques sur la DUDH le montre très bien. Et même les livres actuels d'ailleurs traitent sur ce sujet.

Et je vois pas du tout en quoi ton parallèle entre l'art/le talent et la DDHC est pertinent.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Lecs mecs, j'adore, vous partez de Mario & GTA vs Angry Birds & Cut The Rope, vous finissez par parler restaurants et Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme. ^^
> 
> Nan là bravo =D



C'est à cause de Kano, il a fait des études 
Putain moi je viens de comprendre ce que c'était la DDHC, je croyais qu'ils parlaient d'une drogue


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est à cause de Kano, il a fait des études
> Putain moi je viens de comprendre ce que c'était la DDHC, je croyais qu'ils parlaient d'une drogue



On va se poser des questions sur tes consommations là ^^ 

Sinon pour donner mon opinion sur les jeux vidéos, car c'est quand même le sujet originel du topic: 

Il n'y a pas de déclin de toutes les compagnies en terme de qualité de jeux: De Portal à Portal 2 j'y ai retrouvé le même plaisir et quelques délicieuses idées nouvelles. 
De Max Payne  à Max Payne 3, de Vice City  à GTA 4 aussi (avec aussi une prise de maturité, ou on copie moins l'histoire des films tel Scarface, au profit d'une critique de la société US vue par les yeux d'un immigrant serbe, d'un biker juif et du bras droit d'un tenancier de boite de nuits aux origines dominicaines, même si des scènes d'actions peuvent emprunter au cinéma, en l&#8217;occurrence Heat lors de l'attaque de la banque). 

Par contre il est clair qu'il y a eu une baisse de la difficulté sur beaucoup de jeux (tiens maintenant on peut finir les Tomb Raider? ^^), et que le jeux de tir sur console dont je n'ai jamais raffolé hors multijoueur, se trainent de véritables boulets tel ce Gears of Wars ou on ne peut pas effectuer un mouvement si le développeur n'a pas prévu qu'on puisse le faire à cet endroit. Mais hors Sim City & Call of Duty, j'ai pas eu de sentiment de régression sur une franchise de jeux vidéos auquel j'ai joué auparavant. Mais cette consumérisation n'a pas fait disparaitre les bons jeux vidéos qui sont aussi nombreux qu'avant. C'est juste que le nombre de jeux qui existe à beaucoup augmenter, surtout ces jeux AAA dont le coût de développement ne veut rien dire sur la qualité du résultat final de la même façon qu'un film d'action remplis de billets verts reste inférieur à un Tarantino. 

Evidemment là je ne parle que jeux vidéos, ces jeux censés avoir une longue durée de vie avec une histoire qui tienne à minima sur un post-it. Pas de ces passes-temps sur smartphone et facebook qui forment la majorité des jeux casual et dont une partie ne dure pas plus de cinq minutes.  Pourquoi? Parce que ces deux univers ne s'opposent nullement de la même façon que les séries à sketch de 5 minutes ne s'opposent pas aux séries TV d'épisodes de 45 minutes et aux films de durée variable: il y a beaucoup de points communs, mais ça n'est pas la même chose. Et comme toute nouveau divertissement ou média créatif, avant de faire de la qualité, sauf quelques coups de génie, il y a une période de flottement.

Pour info j'ai joué sur (et pas simpement essayé en magasin car ça serait plus long ^^): 
Nintendo Game Boy, Color & Advance
Nintendo DS 
Nintendo SNES
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Game Cube & sa version overclockée à détection de mouvement, la Wii. 
Sony Playstation 1, 2, 3 et Portable
Microsoft Xbox & Xbox 360
iPod Touch & Nexus 4
ordinateur personnel, que ce soit Windows, Mac OS X ou Mac OS (ouais il me sert à ça le Power Mac  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je connais très bien la DDHC, tu vas m'expliquer en quoi :
> - La propriété privée
> - Les principes concernant l'impôt
> - L'égalité des DROITS
> ...



J'ai déjà vu des anneries débitées en masse mais là on affaire à un phénomène. 
Alors pour commencer tout ce que tu cites (article 17, article 13, article 1, article 16) est une déclaration de droits, comme tu le souligne,absolument rien n'est prévu sur l'intégration de ces droits (par exemple l'impôt, que tu cites) à une société (donc formation politique), dont la forme est laissée entièrement libre, à la différence des textes anglo saxon qui attachent une importance première aux procédures: à quoi bon selon eux garantir des droits si on ne leur attache pas de procédures pour les garantir.  En l'occurrence la déclaration délègue ce soucis à la loi, présentée comme la gardienne suprême des droits de l'homme (car expression de la volonté générale cf le pari de Rousseau). 

C'est donc bien le problème de la DDHC: elle envisage un homme seul, en dehors de tout contexte social et donc de formation politique. 

Donc déjà sur ce point, dire que c'est un texte qui prévoit une organisation politique c'est absolument faux (pas de procédure, pas de droits économiques et sociaux (qui n'arrivent qu'en 46 avec les seconde génération de droits). 

C'est en fait exactement l'inverse M. l'expert: c'est un texte totalement abstrait et modulable. 


Ensuite: 
Les nombreuses critiques portent tout à fait sur la déclaration en elle-même, tu dis n'importe quoi: c'est un texte abstrait, bourgeois, très vague sur la mise en oeuvre des garanties comme je l'ai dit, et surtout qui ne prévoit que des obligations négatives de l'Etat, les créances citoyennes n'arrivant, encore une fois qu'en 46. 

Quoiqu'il en soit comment veut-tu séparer un texte de sa mise en oeuvre ? Une norme édictée n'existe pas avant que le juge ne l'interprète, dans ce cas je peux te suivre mais ça s'applique à tous les textes, c'est la théorie de l'interprétation conforme. 

La DDHC n'est évidement pas restée de 1789 à 2013 (je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais dit ça) mais force est de constater qu'elle n'a jamais vraiment disparue: jusqu'à la IIIe république, entre attrait et rejet rares sont les systèmes politiques qui ont nié son héritage, sous la IIIe république le silence total quand à la DDHC s'explique justement parce que le législateur entend reprendre et continuer cet héritage, la réception est donc totale. En 46 elle est consacrée dans le préambule (certes sans valeur juridique) et aujourd'hui c'est un texte fondamental puisque dans le préambule de 58 et donc dans le bloc de constitutionnalité depuis l'arrêt de 71 liberté d'association du conseil constit. 

Pour un texte qui tient sur une page c'est quand même pas mal !


JPTK: lol je sens que tu vas me reprocher cette petite pique toute ma vie ! Il se trouve que oui je ne connait rien mais je connait quand même un tout petit peu, on parlerait de sciences, de mathématiques ou d'informatique, domaine que tu semble maitriser, bah oui je serai comme un enfant de 8 ans qui ne connait rien, en maths je me souviens de pythagore (et encore) et en chimie de... rien en fait. Ah si, les forces et tout. En informatique ba... je sais poster un message sur un forum lol. Fin bref, tout à de la valeur mais chacun son truc, on ne peut pas tout faire ni tout connaitre d'ou l'intérêt d'échanger avec les autres. 
Et on peut parler de quelque chose sans être expert ! 


Darkmoineau: c'est réconfortant d'entendre un connaisseur comme toi dire qu'il existe encore des vrais jeux ! L'influence des jeux sur smartphone n'est donc pas aussi grande que je le pensais, tant mieux ! 
Pour la difficulté je suis 100% d'accord: j'ai eu envie de me refaire un Zelda, après avoir eu Majora's mask et Oot j'ai joué à Twilight princess et j'ai halluciné à la vitesse à laquelle je traversais le jeu et les niveau: c'était si facile que ça en devenait presque ennuyant, première fois que ça m'arrive sur un Zelda  
Espéront comme tu le dit que jeux pour "hardcore gamers" et petits jeux pourront cohabiter comme les sketch et les séries !


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

Tu n'as strictement rien compris à l'intérêt de la DDHC, on peut discuter 150 ans sur comment interpréter les articles cela n'y changerai strictement rien. C'est un texte politique qui lance les limites que doit contenir la nouvelle constitution, dire qu'elle n'est pas politique est un non sens totale, et c'est bien ce que tu as dit.  

Ensuite interprétations différentes et critiques sont deux choses différentes, et on peut largement dire que la DDHC n'a pas trop été critiqué.

Encore une fois pourquoi tu parts sur l'arrêt de 1971 ? Il n'y a pas de rapport entre ce que je dis et ce que tu écris. 

Ensuite dire que c'est en dehors de tout contexte politique, c'est totalement faux, et ce n'est rien comprendre au but de la DDHC. 

Il faut vraiment avoir faire philosophie/droit pour sortir des trucs comme ça, et rattraper son niveau juridique par la philosophie (qu'il faut quand même respecter vu que certains philosophes seraient actuellement des juristes, mais on en est loin actuellement, très loin).


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

J'adore ce sujet


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'adore ce sujet



Attend si il est en droit il a dû oublier la base, clarté, précision et concision, c'est simple il a aucun des trois. Impossible qu'il soit juriste. 

Alors j'espère qu'il est en bi-licence ou double cursus, un truc droit/philo, où droit/histoire de l'art (L1 ou L2). Où un truc qui n'a rien a voir mais avec quelques heures de droit constitutionnel et de droit des obligations.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Non mais tu es con ou quoi ? Pas de rapport entre la DDHC et l'arrêt de 1971 qui l'intègre dans le bloc de constitutionnalité ? Sans cet arrêt elle serait encore aujourd'hui sans portée juridique... 

Tu maintien ton petit point de vue borné envers et contre tout, tu ne répond a rien sur le fond de ce que je dit et tu montre un mépris qui t'honnore peu, mais si tu veux savoir non je suis en droit tout court. 

Je maintien que la DDHC est un texte qui fait abstraction de tout contexte politique et la meilleure preuve c'est qu'elle a servit à des régimes établissant des systèmes politiques très différents... Ça ne te suffit pas ? 
Et bim, allez hop sortez le du ring. 

Tu me parle de contexte politique et moi je te parle de construction politique, de toute évidence tu ne comprend pas ni sujet, ni les enjeux, ni le vocabulaire qui va avec. 

Par contre tu sera gentil de te limiter à ton propre exemple, parce que  "lol si c pa simpL c k´c pa 1 vré jurist il mfay mal à la tet lui" tu as raison tient, quand ça devient un peu compliqué c'est forcément faux, tu dois voter comme ça aussi.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Non mais tu es con ou quoi ? Pas de rapport entre la DDHC et l'arrêt de 1971 qui l'intègre dans le bloc de constitutionnalité ? Sans cet arrêt elle serait encore aujourd'hui sans portée juridique...
> 
> Tu maintien ton petit point de vue borné envers et contre tout, tu ne répond a rien sur le fond de ce que je dit et tu montre un mépris qui t'honnore peu, mais si tu veux savoir non je suis en droit tout court.
> 
> ...



L'arrêt de 1971, en 1789, il n'existait pas encore ... Alors il y a aucun rapport entre le fait que la DDHC soit politique ou non et la décision de 1971 c'est quand même relativement simple à comprendre non ? 

Simple ou pas c'est pas la question, c'est totalement incompréhensible, incohérent ce que tu te dis. 

Je vois pas non plus le rapport avec ce que je vote ... 

Je vois non plus en quoi le fait qu'on ait connu différent régime prouve que la DDHC fait abstraction du politique, vu qu'elle est là pour encadrer la constitution, donc elle ne peut pas décider du régime, vu que c'était d'ailleurs le débat de l'époque ... Elle laisse le choix oui mais cela n'a toujours pas de rapport. Même si je commence à entrevoir ce que tu veux dire tu l'as tellement mal formulé au début que ....

En gros tu veux juste dire que la DDHC s'adapte aux différents régimes politiques, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle fait abstraction de la politique vu que la DDHC donne des grands axes et donc elle pose des contraintes, même si fictive, donc la politique est intimement lié à la DDHC, et beaucoup plus que tu as l'air de le penser d'ailleurs ... 


Normal que je sois condescendant tu réponds en me lisant en diagonale et c'est pénible de répéter. J'ai pas dit vrai juriste, j'ai dit que tu n'étais pas juriste, ce qui veut dire que tu peux très bien être en L1/L2/L3 'sans avoir encore validé la L3). Pour ma part, j'avais constit en L1. Le pire reste à venir.

Et pour moi c'est la fin du hors sujet, parce que je fais pu du droit public (sauf DSP) et que ça me soule enfaite.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2013)

Ca donne quoi, l'arrêt de 1971 en jeu vidéo ?
En tous cas, DDHC ne veut certainement pas dire De la Double Haute Compréhensibilitude, passke vos pavés sont plutôt indigestes, les gars.

'Ce qui se conçoit bien s&#8217;énonce clairement', qu'il disait.


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2013)

Un p'tit jeu a essayer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QP5X6fcukM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> L'arrêt de 1971, en 1789, il n'existait pas encore ... Alors il y a aucun rapport entre le fait que la DDHC soit politique ou non et la décision de 1971 c'est quand même relativement simple à comprendre non ?
> 
> Simple ou pas c'est pas la question, c'est totalement incompréhensible, incohérent ce que tu te dis.
> 
> ...



Tu n'a absolument aucune rigueur dans ton raisonnement, emploie allègrement un mot au lieu d'un autre, pose des questions et ne comprend même pas les réponses. 
Tu dois avoir été  dans une de ces facs de province, ou on fait un du droit à la chaîne sans grande considération. 
Tu penses que la "base" (déjà quel choix de vocabulaire) pour un juriste c'est la clarté comme tu l'a dit ? Moi je pense que c'est la rigueur, et a ce niveau la c'est précisément ce dont tu manques. 

Tu es gentil mais les cours de constit en L1 j'en suis revenu depuis longtemps. 
Je vais quand même faire un dernier essai, si tu peux retenir de notre discussion ce que tes profs, manifestement brillants, ne t'ont pas dit tant mieux: la DDHC est un texte abstrait en cela qu'elle ne s'appuie sur aucune construction politique, précisément parce qu'elle ne fait qu'énoncer un ensemble de normes, laissant le choix de la forme au législateur (vision d'ailleurs totalement dépassée). Elle ne prévoit donc aucun organe politique (puisque c'est le rôle de la constitution) et surtout aucune procédure. 
Cela ne veut pas dire que sa rédaction n'est pas totalement influencée par le contexte politique.  Licencié ou pas, tu sera déjà plus juriste quand tu aura compris ça. 

C'est fou de ne pas comprendre ça, c'est si élémentaire. Je réalise que j'aurai d'abord du te laisser digérer ça avant d'ajouter d'autres informations.

. Tu ne fais plus de droit public mais en as tu jamais fait ? La DDHC influence peu, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que le conseil constit fait n'importe quoi, ou en tout cas ne rend des décisions que d'opportunité souvent ( le pire c'est en matière fiscale) ou que la CEDH en combinant les articles de la convention edh rend des arrêts dans un sens... Alors qu'elle pourrait les rendre dans un autre avec les mêmes fondements !


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Tu dois avoir été  dans une de ces facs de province








Bravo les clichés, y en a qui vont apprécier. En dehors de la capital point de salut alors ?
Bon tu as dit "une de", ça ira


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2013)

Vu sa signature dégoulinante :
j'ai pour 2000 euros de matos apple fabrique par des enfants. Mais comme j'en ai conscience, Je le vis plutôt bien et j'en profite pour vous faire la leçon!

Sinon, il y a quelques portages reussis de jeux de société sur Ios and Android. Je pense a Caylus et Tigris and Euphrat


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

Je roule au diesel (bah oui c'est moins cher chui pas con non plus hein) et ce dernier est responsable de plus de 40 000 morts par an #prisedeconscience


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

Ah nan, sérieux, r'mettez pas un euro dans l'bouzin - nous a d'jà expliqué 2000 fois pour sa signature, pas d'sa faute si c'est un forum de geeks lourdingues qu'ont pas fait d'études (ou alors en province) ici !


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'adore ce sujet


Pour ma part je fatigue un peu 

Revenez au sujet initial (l'angoissant déclin des jeux vidéos, brique essentielle des humanités de notre temps) ou je ferme le fil.

Ce qui permettra à certains de réfléchir (enfin) à ce qu'ils écrivent, voire d'essayer d'avoir un raisonnement logique. Plutôt que de croire qu'en traitant son opposé d'andouille ou de provincial on a le dessus... 

Vous feriez mieux de relire Marc Aurèle (ou Sénèque, pour rester dans le stoïcisme).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Aucune réaction quand l'autre parlait avec mépris et condescendence des bi licences mais alors des qu'on parle de province... Et je ne sais pas pourquoi tout le monde fait une fixette sur les études pour une petite pique que j'ai balancée comme ça, sans grande intelligence d'ailleurs.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2013)

J'ai dit qu'on revenait au sujet.


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2013)

Niveau jeu inde, il y a quelques perles qui sont portes sur iOs/A (minecraft) ou encore a des oldies telles que Monkey Island


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Mai 2013)

Le soucis des portages, particulièrement des oldies, c'est que ça n'exploite pas les capacités de la plate-forme. Un bon jeu reste un bon jeu, mais une plate-forme aux contrôles mal adapté peut lui nuire et, surtout, la plate-forme reste sous exploitée. Sur une plate-forme 100% tactile, on peut faire du bon jeu mais je pense que le Mario du 100% tactile reste à inventer alors qu'ordis et consoles regorgent de grands classiques et de bons jeux exploitant pleinement le combo clavier+ souris, ou le gamepad, le duo gamepad/tactile des DS, et j'imagine qu'il y a du y avoir tout de même quelques bons usages par Nintendo de sa Wiimote depuis que je me suis débarassé de la Wii. Enfin j'espère ^^


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le soucis des portages, particulièrement des oldies, c'est que ça n'exploite pas les capacités de la plate-forme. Un bon jeu reste un bon jeu, mais une plate-forme aux contrôles mal adapté peut lui nuire et, surtout, la plate-forme reste sous exploitée. Sur une plate-forme 100% tactile, on peut faire du bon jeu mais je pense que le Mario du 100% tactile reste à inventer alors qu'ordis et consoles regorgent de grands classiques et de bons jeux exploitant pleinement le combo clavier+ souris, ou le gamepad, le duo gamepad/tactile des DS, et j'imagine qu'il y a du y avoir tout de même quelques bons usages par Nintendo de sa Wiimote depuis que je me suis débarassé de la Wii. Enfin j'espère ^^



Tu me diras même sans parler de portage les jeux n'ont que rarement totalement exploité les capacités offertes, et je pense surtout aux consoles en disant cela.
Il y a également un problème de coût de développement des jeux vidéos, problème récurrent, et on verra bien avec la XBOX one qui n'est pas retro compatible ... 

Alors qu'une application ... 

Et finalement le marché du jeu vidéo n'a jamais été aussi productif que ces dernières années, avec encore 50% de part du marché pour les jeux vidéos en France on est loin de la mort des jeux vidéos, et les nouvelles consoles doivent arriver. Et même si les applications au niveau mondiale sont passé à 58% il y a énormément de nouveaux joueurs. Donc il faut plutôt voir que les applications et les jeux vidéos coexistent plus qu'ils se suppriment, en tout cas pour l'instant.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Mai 2013)

Bah oui la Wii et la Wii U sont peut-être pas totalement exploités, mais le Gamepad je ne vois pas en quoi il est totalement exploité, tandis que niveau hardware, vu les progrès depuis 2005, il me semble que la Xbox 360 a été bien essorée par les développeurs. 

De même compare Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 et Most Wanted, séparés par 3 ou 4 ans, sur la même Game Cube: les consoles ne sont peut-être pas pleinement utilisées au lancement, mais elles le sont toujours après un certain temps. Ce sont les ordis qui ne sont pas toujours pleinement exploités, particulièrement avec les Core i7 et les GPU haut de gamme de type GTX 780.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah oui la Wii et la Wii U sont peut-être pas totalement exploités, mais le Gamepad je ne vois pas en quoi il est totalement exploité, tandis que niveau hardware, vu les progrès depuis 2005, il me semble que la Xbox 360 a été bien essorée par les développeurs.
> 
> De même compare Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 et Most Wanted, séparés par 3 ou 4 ans, sur la même Game Cube: les consoles ne sont peut-être pas pleinement utilisées au lancement, mais elles le sont toujours après un certain temps. Ce sont les ordis qui ne sont pas toujours pleinement exploités, particulièrement avec les Core i7 et les GPU haut de gamme de type GTX 780.



Je suis resté bloqué sur la XBOX (tout court enfaite) après j'ai arrêté les jeux vidéos 
Sauf neverwinter night, et BF 1942. (à l'époque des processeurs avec un seul core encore).

Je suis d'accord pour les ordinateurs, la difficulté est encore plus élevée du fait qu'un ordinateur doit faire tourner d'autres choses ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Mai 2013)

Il y a ça, et aussi le fait que si les consoles peuvent rivaliser avec les PC au lancement, ce n'est plus le cas après quelques années et donc les outils conçus pour les consoles, tel les moteurs, ne vont pas exploiter pleinement le PC sauf cout supplémentaire, idem pour les jeux multi-supports.


----------



## Armas (26 Mai 2013)

Je suis plutôt d'accord sur le fait que ces modes de vente sont en train d'amener une casualisation du jeu video. Et beaucoup de développeurs se surpassent dans la médiocrité, voir le plagiat (ex de gameloft).

 A coté de ca, j'ai été plutôt agréablement surpris de voir des jeux comme Marathon ou Carmageddon arriver sur l'iphone alors qu'ils font preuve d'une extreme violence. Apple est parfois bizarre ...


----------



## Grizzzly (26 Mai 2013)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec le 1er message de ce sujet.

A la question, était ce mieux avant, je réponds oui sans hésiter. Et j'ai le sentiment que c'est un avis objectif.

Les jeux de l'App Store sont des kleenex. Tu les tripotes deux minutes et ça finit à la poubelle. A l'époque des premières consoles de salon, on revait l'achat, on jouissait en tenant la boite dans les mains et on passait des heures à jouer avec passion.

On s'oriente clairement vers la quantité au détriment de la qualité. 

Même les consoles de salon....c'est la course aux performances entre Sony et Microsoft, deux constructeurs qui se contentent de signer des gros contrats de renouvellement avec de gros editeurs.
Je préfèrais les Sega, Nintendo et SNK d'antan.

Pour ma part je ne joue plus qu'avec des émulateurs,  SuperNes et Neo geo principalement. 

Les seuls jeux sur mes iOS devices sont des portages Capcom ou Sega...

Le jeu video, c'était mieux avant. Aux chiottes Angry Birds !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (26 Mai 2013)

Alors moi c'est retrogaming à fond donc émulation à 90 %.

Je joue essentiellement aux jeux 8/16 bits et aux jeux d'arcade. En dehors de ça j'aime bien les points n click, faudrait d'ailleurs que je tente d'installer "The Longuest Journey" via Wine pour voir si ça passe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




bompi a dit:


> (ou Sénèque, pour rester dans le stoïcisme).



C'est un rappeur ? :rateau:



Tnach a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec le 1er message de ce sujet.
> 
> A la question, était ce mieux avant, je réponds oui sans hésiter. Et j'ai le sentiment que c'est un avis objectif.
> 
> ...



Mes parents m'achetaient une cartouche tous les deux mois si je bossais bien à l'école. Je l'avais tellement attendue cette récompense que j'y passais des jours dessus...

Toi aussi qui es fan d'émulation, ce n'est pas un hasard si tu cite SNK, comme tous les ados tu bavais devant la Néo Geo, cette "borne d'arcade à domicile" et ses jeux à prix indécents. Quand je joue à un KOF ou un MetalSlug via SdlMame, c'est un rêve qui se réalise à chaque fois. 

Mais c'est  pas forcément aussi simple qu'une simple opposition de quantité et de qualité. Des daubes tu en avais aussi à cette époque, même sur Neo Geo (l'affreux Burning Fight). Quand je teste certaines roms Megadrive et Super Nes, je plains le gamin qui a pu mettre 500 F dedans à l'époque...

Mais le fait que tout soit devenu accessible donne moins de valeur aux choses, les produits sont devenus jetables...


----------



## oomu (27 Mai 2013)

premier point:

accuser Apple et Google(Android), hormis pour faire un joli titre, de TUER le jeu vidéo est un abus.

Apple n'a jamais particulièrement visé la transformation du marché du jeux vidéo, et Google n'était pas une part de tout ça.


Cependant, je note 3 événements :

1- la Wii de Nintendo
2- Facebook
3- Apple et son 99 centimes l'application.

(à mon sens l'impact de android sur le jeux vidéo est négligeable, c'est une plateforme qui ne rapporte rien à l'industrie, elle n'a donc pas changé les moeurs.  Bien sur linux en lui même est un chouette outil pour créer de NOUVELLES machines, c'est donc une opportunité pour des constructeurs, comme Nvidia. Mais peu d'impact sur le métier de l'édition de jeux. Du coup pas grand chose à en dire.)

---
1, la wii, excellente machine, a donné le tournis à plus d'un éditeur. Il y a eu de la casse. violente. Là où pour Nintendo ce n'était qu'une période de + pour vendre des wii (vous remarquerez que la wii U vous vend un AUTRE style de jeu et c'est PAS UN HASARD), pour d'autres éditeurs c'était la vision du futur :

un Futur glorieux où on pouvait vendre des jeux artistiquement moins cher, plus simple, vite produit et touchant un public gigantesque et familial.

Travaillant en université, j'ai vu des conférences faites aux étudiants en infographie leur disant que l'avenir c'était faire des jeux rigolos pour papa-maman. Et non je n'exagère PAS le ton. (je suis certainement même moins cynique que les intervenants).

Vision à très court terme, mais les jeunes artistes/développeurs et entrepreurs y sont broyés.

Nintendo a quitté tout ça d'ailleurs. La wii u est un autre matériel, style de jeu, avec son écran tactile et les wii-motes seulement en à coté. Nintendo est passé à vous vendre un "autre jeu de société" avec son kit. Et la 3DS elle se vend très bien, loin de la casualisation.

Nintendo a elle même critiqué la commodisation des jeux, voyant bien que c'était néfaste à terme à son commerce de machines.

-
2: Facebook

L'avènement terrifiant du social gratuit à millions de gens prêt à payer des petites sommes dérisoires et une poignée (estimée à quelques centaines/milliers par jeux sociaux, pas +) prêt à déverser près de 80% du revenu de ces jeux. (imaginez qu'une poignée de gens y mettent des milliers d'euros par jeu)

Ca a des effets terrifiant. Facebook a prouvé la valeur commerciale du freemium et surtout sa faisabilité technique.  Ne me dites pas que c'est pas le premier, blablabla. Ce qui compte c'est que ce fut massif, avec Farmville. A partir de là, vite il fallait faire PAREIL.

Le freemium est absolument destructeur de valeur.

- le jeu ne peut pas se rembourser au début, alors qu'il y a eu des coûts (le studio de développement, ses employés, le qualité-service, etc). Cela rend difficile l'investissement en travail artistique sophistiqué, en profondeur de jeu, etc.

- le jeu n'est PAS gratuit. Freemium signifie "gratuit à payer tout le temps". Le jeu doit donc vous pousser à payer. Il le DOIT. Un jeu Freemium est donc construit sur la FRUSTRATION. 

Chaque étape agréable de ces jeux doit donc être courte (les premières étapes sont  + longues pour vous appâter), suivie de périodes, toujours + longues, de tâches barbantes, vous promettant bientôt une progression et à nouveau un peu de cool. Le tout déguisé bien sur (vive les schtroumpfs).

Détestez vous tant que ça vos enfants pour les soumettre à "My Little Pony", où la moindre de leurs copines favorites et ses amies sont constamment derrière des heures d'attentes, du GRIND (répéter en boucle des taches BASIQUES), et un rappel constant du "mais il suffit d'avoir des geeeemmeuh pour obtenir tout de suite !" et en plus le jeu encourage à harceler autour de soi pour être "social" et gagner de la monnaie (!).

Est ce que vous vous rappelez ce qu'est l'enfance ? L'impatience chronique. Ces jeux sont punitifs.

- ces jeux deviennent tous identiques.

Ils utilisent des trésors d'ingénierie sociale et d'outils psychologiques pour vous maintenir intéressé.
Bien au delà d'un jeu payé à son achat et via un abonnement constant. (l'argent d'un abonnement donne une raison aux auteurs pour ne pas avoir à vous pourrir la vie).

Ces outils sociaux et psychologiques reposent sur des mécaniques bien comprises, bien appréhendées et donc tous ces jeux finissent par optimiser au maximum leur efficacité et donc tous faire pareil.


Un jeu freemium ne peut justifier d'énorme budgets.  Mirage aux alouettes, il est sujet à la mode: il leur faut avoir un public massif pour fonctionner (récupérer des informations vendables pour pub, obtenir assez de masse pour dans le tas avoir des gens qui paient beaucoup).

Donc masse de joueurs mais petit budget : jeu universaliste, parlant à tous et à personne en particulier : banal.


- 
3: Apple et le 99c

quand Apple présenta le App Store, il y a eu aussi la présentation de segment de prix.

Apple a été observé et suivi. Quand Apple vend Pages à 9,99 sur iOS, cela signifie :

"9,99 est le prix MAX pour un traitement de texte ou tout logiciel de bureautique"

point barre.

Apple peut se permettre de faire des logiciels et les vendre à des prix ridicules, son argent vient du MATERIEL. Le logiciel est subventionné par son activité matérielle.

(et cela a finit par faire tâche et exaspérer les Etats. du coup, sur un plan comptable, maintenant on paie une partie du logiciel ou service logiciel lors de l'achat d'un appareil ios.  je suppose qu'un jour ça sera pareil avec le mac)

Que ça soit le 9,99, le 4,99 et le 0,99 qui furent présentés, le système de grille de prix commençant à 0,99 (0,79 en $ à l'origine) avec incrément de $1 pour les petits prix, a donné un signal à toute l'industrie : atteindre le 99c.

La dictature du jeu à 99 centimes détruit toute la valeur de l'industrie. Vous ne pouvez pas vivre de la création de beaux jeu soignés à 99c la copie.

Non ce n'est pas possible et vous le voyez bien.

Pour un http://supergiantgames.com (Bastion, Transistor, qui sont bien de la trempe de jeux comme Secret of Mana, ou Zelda), vous avez un gazillion de pressions économiques pour faire que du petit jeu à 99c.

Les acheteurs sont agressifs avec des jeux à $4,99, se plaignant que c'est trop cher, alors que ce sont des jeux qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps auraient été vendu 40 euros.

De fait, ces productions sont bridées. Le studio est fragile, son économie est faible. Et tôt (ou très tôt) il se vendra à un gros éditeur (EA ou Ubi, what else?) pour deux scénarios possibles :

- le joli :  monter en gamme vers la console de salon/PC et faire des jeux à leur plein potentiels avec un budget confortable et un prix de vente décent, faire quelques grands titres,  puis au bout de 4,5 ans, les séries seront confiées à un autre studio, leur studio sera démonté, tout le monde viré, mais avec sur leur cv de grands titres faits et bien vendus.

- l'horrible : être acheté pour continuer sur mobile en valorisant leur bonne réputation et patte artistique pour du casual social freemium à pub et frustration puis être honni par toute personne saine, puis l'équipe démantelées au bout de 2 ans.


Aucun studio n'a été pérenne ! Aucune création de nouvelle entreprises à long terme dans cette industrie !

Pop Cap qui était une des meilleures (plants vs zombies par exemple), avec de la qualité, a été vendue à EA

http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/12/confirmed-ea-buys-popcap-games-for-750-million-plus-earn-out/

Parce qu'il est impossible de croitre et bâtir au long terme dans un modèle qui pousse de force à 99c



Et enfin, plus polémique :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo9cKe_Fch8
présentation par Steve Jobs en 2008 de l'app store.

Il est applaudi quand il dit que les Apps gratuites seront entièrement prises en charge par apple, pas de frais pour le développeur (hormis les 99$ annuel pour avoir accès à l'app store lui même et les forums/tutoriels d'apple)

Ca a une conséquence néfaste :

il est le + optimum et rentable de faire un gratuit que de faire un payant.

Un payant, y a 30% qui vous est pris sur la vente.

Un gratuit, avec lequel on va se démerder pour gagner des sous indirectement, c'est 100% pour bibi.

C'est pour cela que très vite Apple a commencé par sortir sa propre régie de pub, par imposer des limites aux "in app" et exiger d'être partie prenante de tout achat/abonnement pré-construit dans l'app (le in-app doit passer PAR Apple et donc PAR le 70/30% ). 

Parce que sinon,c'était un coup à être envahi encore plus qu'actuellement par de l'app gratuite merdique avec paiement/pub/exploitation de l'utilisateur à outrance. C'était économiquement le plus optimum pour garder tout le revenu.

(et hors sujet, mais je maintiens que la presse d'information gratuite ne donne que des résultats pervers et a rendu la vie infernale pour les professionnels du secteur. Metro en était précurseur).


Personnellement, j'aurais imposé un coût de base sur chaque vente au développeur, même pour du gratuit.
Bien entendu, dans mon plan radical maléfique, j'aurais aussi imposé que l'App Store ne soit pas exclusif. 

Il faut bien comprendre que l'app store paie l'hébergement, le débit, la mise en avant (ou pas) dans les rubrique de l'app store etc.
Avec un app store non exclusif, certes les développeurs auraient pu partir faire du gratuit-pourri sans Apple, MAIS les frais divers auraient été à leur charge et sans le soutien d'une entreprise géante comme Apple.  Cela aurait donc donné encore un certain équilibre et l'app store serait encore un acteur de poids.

Mais bon.. Apple n'est PAS concerné par un monde du logiciel sain et pérenne. Apple est concerné par la vente de ma-té-riel. Ils ont donc enlevé tout tracas aux développeurs/éditeurs pour nourrir les ios.

Mais cela a eu des effets induits.


(beaucoup + à dire, sur tous les autres points mais c'est déjà trop là)


----------



## levincefr (27 Mai 2013)

D'abord merci à Kano761 d'avoir abordé ce sujet.  Ancien ado moi-même, j'en ai passé du temps sur des jeux. Seul ou avec des amis. Je me souviens de crazy cars 1, 2 et 3. De onslaught, Vroom, Bloodwych, F29 retaliator, Eye of the beholder, Ishar sur atari et amiga. Oups, j'ai faillis oublier Populous. Que de temps passé sur des jeux qui avait un intérêt, une ambiance pour certain, alors que d'autres étaient très fun. Y'avait des bouzes aussi mais le rapport était différent.

Faut dire qu'a l'époque, on avait des créatifs de renom comme richard Garriot, peter molyneux, georges lucas. Les très bons studios de développement étaient légion (psygnosis, bitmap brothers, team17, microprose pour les simulateurs de vols, lucasart...etc)


Il y a encore de bons jeux développés aujourd'hui mais ils sont dilués dans un océan de daubes freemium. Je vous le jure ce concept est une arnaque. Pour l'anecdote, j'ai téléchargé tower n troll gratuitement. Pour accéder à tous les niveaux, il fallait payer ou faire 25000 parties pour avoir suffisamment de cristaux et enfin y accéder. J'ai donc payé. Une fois tous les niveaux finit, j'ai désinstaller le jeu. Je l'ai retéléchargé quelques temps après et là je me suis aperçu qu'il fallait à nouveau payer pour accéder à tous les niveaux. En fait ça revient ni plus ni moins qu'à mettre des sous dans les bornes d'arcade. Rien ne vous appartient. Vous louez du temps de jeu.


Maintenant c'est vrai qu'on a grandi depuis et que notre jugement est certainement biaisé. Mais force est de constaté que le marché a changé. Les tablettes s'adressent à un public différent. Plus mature. Et moins disponible. Du coup un ptit jeu rapide comme cut the rope ou angry bird fait très bien l'affaire. Pour vraiment jouer et retrouver la magie d'antan, il faut se tourner vers les consoles. Les tablettes sont un support de jeu très prometteur. Il faut espérer que la qualité s'améliore mais pour cela il faudrait que des studios de développement digne de ce nom choisissent un autre modèle commercial.


----------



## izoong (27 Mai 2013)

Quand j'étais gamin, j'ai englouti des centaines de francs dans les bornes d'arcades, et puis il y a eu les consoles mais le temps passant j'ai moins joué. Mais la passion pour le JV m'est toujours restée.

Je crois qu'on a à peu près abordé tous ce qu'il y avait à dire sur le marché du jeu mobile, sauf un ou deux trucs à remettre en perspective :
Il est sorti plus de titres en trois ans sur l'app store que dans toute l'histoire du jeu vidéo. C'est une masse tout bonnement incroyable de titres qui sortent chaque jour, sans prendre en compte les mises à jour.
Deuxièmement le marcher du jeu mobile est en constante mutation tentant de rattraper le temps perdu face aux autres supports. On peu se dire que dans ces conditions il va fleurir tout un tas de merveilles
Pourtant je joue de moins en moins sur iOS, les problèmes de qualité déjà cités mais aussi la difficulté à trouver la perle rare et aussi le fait que le temps de jeu prévu par les jeux mobiles est assez court, tout ça contribue pour moi à un temps de jeu qui réduit.

Trouver les titres sympa "à la façon des consoles old school" est de l'ordre de l'enquête policière et je vais me renseigner jusque sur les sites japonais pour tenter de trouver des perles. Car pour tout dire tous les sites parlent majoritairement des mêmes titres et des mêmes sorties chaque semaine, et ça se limite à 4-5 titres grand publique. Attention je ne jete pas du tout la pierre à ces sites qui font un travail essentiel. Mais il manque sans doute des outils permettant de mieux filtrer les sorties, selon les goûts de chacun et en ce qui me concerne selon mon goût du jeu "à la façon de papi nintendo".

Pourtant, comme ça a été noté, ils existent bien ces titres, ils représentent une minorité très petite. mais à mon sens ils sont incontournables comme l'on tout autant été des Monkey island, Zelda, et autre Civilisations... Des perles écritent pour nos truc iOS et adaptées au tactile qui ne soient pas forcément de la grosse machinerie Gameloft ou Electronique art il y en a, si si ! Je ne parle pas de performance graphique à la unreal engine. Ça je m'en fou ça ne fait pas un bon jeu. Je ne parle pas de portage de bon jeu venu du PC ou de la console, parce que là on ne parle pas de la création pour le tactile. Pour ma part mon top 3 de tous les temps iOS sont fait de "Waiking Mars", "Sword and Sworcery" et Dernièrement "the Room"... Aucun d'eux n'est une grosse machine graphique mais tous on une personnalité de jeu indé. tous sont des créations originale iOS et pensée pour le tactile, s'en est un plaisir de poser les doigts sur l'écran. Tous proposent une expérience de jeu unique toujours trop courte (mais les bon jeux sont toujours trop courts) mais prenante et immersive. Tous donne envie d'y rejouer et c'est ce que j'ai fait pour les trois. Il y en a d'autres mais ceux-la sont mes préférés.
Comme quoi tous n'est pas perdu, mais c'est plus difficile qu'auparavent de tomber sur les bons jeux tans il ya de titres


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Mai 2013)

Je ne pense pas que l'heure soit grave, je trouve au contraire bienvenue l'arrivée du jeu indie de petits studios.
Depuis des années les gros studios ne font plus que des suites interminables avec un nouvel opus chaque année, du DLC où l'on nous prend pour des gogos, des jeux DS à 30/40 euros alors qu'ils n'offrent rien de plus qu'un jeu iPhone etc.
Il faut que les éditeurs s'adaptent. Il y a un marché pour les jeux mobiles à prix plus élevés avec un contenu plus profond. Il faut aussi qu'ils travaillent sur le gamepad, soit en bluetooth pour jouer sur la TV ou autre.
Je pense qu'au contraire, Apple oblige Nintendo ou Sony à ne pas se fiche de ses clients et à vraiment innover.
Quant aux consoles de salon, Apple n'est pas responsable, s'il y a des responsable c'est Nintendo qui sort une Wii U anémique ou Sony/MS qui sortent des consoles qui ne permettent pas de jouer à des jeux d'occasion mais sont toujours facturés au prix fort.
Ce que je déteste dans les jeux iOS c'est le freemium et les achats in app, ça, c'est une vraie plaie et j'achète et je joue de moins en moins sur iPhone/iPad à cause de ça...


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Mai 2013)

Pour le jeux d'occasion, on a des informations contradictoires. Sony et Microsoft attendent le premier mouvement du rival tout en laissant parfois une rumeur pour tester le public.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (27 Mai 2013)

Moi qui suis très peu au fait du gaming actuel, vous pouvez m'expliquer ce qui se passe exactement avec les jeux d'occasion ? C'est devenu illégal ?


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Mai 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Moi qui suis très peu au fait du gaming actuel, vous pouvez m'expliquer ce qui se passe exactement avec les jeux d'occasion ? C'est devenu illégal ?



Non mais microsoft veut que lors tu d'une réactivation d'un jeux, tu payes, combien je sais pas. En gros un jeu pour une console, et si tu changes de console faut payer.

D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est ça.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Mai 2013)

Bah c'est un des hameçons lancées par Microsoft.  Selon le poisson remonté et l'attitude de Sony, on verra.

Mais la Xbox One, comme la Xbox et la Xbox 360, sera zonée.


----------



## MatMontre (27 Mai 2013)

oomu a dit:


> premier point:
> 
> Cependant, je note 3 événements :
> 
> ...



Merci oomu pour une bon résumé de la situation: je suis Game Designer et c'est exactement ce que j'aurais écrit... 

Au quotidien dans les studios orientés mobile, la situation "freemium" est en ce moment la plus destructrice car beaucoup de ces studios ne savent pas résister à ce nouveau business model, incluant là où je travaille.

Comme Jesse Schell l'a bien dit lors d'une de ses conférences, le freemium c'est comme du chocolat: tu peux pas en coller partout et espérer que le jeu devienne instantanément un chef-d'oeuvre qui va se vendre.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Mai 2013)

Dans la rubrique "defouloir",  un bon exemple decouvert par un collegue il y a quelques annees: "Whack your boss". C'est en Flash. Depuis lors, je vois qu'il y a eu une suite: "Whack your computer".

http://www.whackyourboss.com


----------

